# Sensitive tooth - any advice please



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

After some dental work just before Christmas I'm left with a very sensitive tooth ( top left back). The dentist says there is nothing wrong with it apart from thin enamel ( age ?) and the hygienist advises rubbing it with sensitive toothpaste rather than simply brushing with it. That is so painful to do !

At the moment it is ruling my life as my whole face feels sore and it is making me tense enough that my neck and arms are aching.

Please does anyone have any hints, tips or cures ? Painkillers only work for about an hour at a time.

G


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I had one like that, dentist has been after pulling it, even offered a free extraction, mind you he charged me nearly £800 for pulling twelve in one go and no discount for quantity when I had a load of implants two years ago.

Any way it calmed down in time and is OK now but after two months I would think yours needs pulling unfortunately.  

Peter


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*sensitive tooth*

Hi grizzly, is this problem after treatment by the dentist, I recently had an extraction (at my request, the dentist wanted to " bodge" the tooth), and it was very painful for a few weeks. The dentist said it would improve, well, he was right there ! it did when the piece of the old tooth that he had left in the cavity popped out through the gum! .End of problem.
curlyboy


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Chris - if it was a problem with your MH giving you that much anxiety you'd be back at the dealers getting it fixed - back to the Dentist - work not fit for purpose - Oil of Cloves in the meantime?

 
Keith


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Peter and curlyboy. The tooth is perfect however- apart for thinning enamel. No sign of decay or excess wear so I don't want to lose it !

I'd forgotten about oil of cloves Keith. I'll be off to Boots tomorrow. At the moment I feel like the only solution is painkillers. It is making it painful to eat so look on the bright side I suppose !

G


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I swear by 'Sensodyne' toothpast . . 
http://us.sensodyne.com/


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> I swear by 'Sensodyne' toothpast . .
> http://us.sensodyne.com/


I've got shares in it vic ! The hygienist reckons it is a waste to brush with it as it only gets rinsed off and I'm better off rubbing a chunk of it on the tooth every 3 hours or so. I do both and it has had no effect so far.

G


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

As others have suggested, I think you should stick with it Grizzly. I had the same bother as you after a visit to a somewhat over-enthusiastic hygienist in October which left my whole mouth full of toothache with no distinct central source. 

The dentist said it was nothing to do with the hygienist (he would say that though, wouldn't he?) and said it was just sensitive teeth.

Anyway, two further visits to the dentist including sticking to my guns and insisting he did something about it, my teeth are slowly returning to normal. He found the most sensitive one and gave it ozone treatment. Since then, I've used either Sensodyne or one of the other special toothpastes, plus a flouride-rich mouth wash. Almost back to normal now after more than four months, but boy did it ache at first! 

Hope yours clears up much sooner, and yes, oil of cloves was my constant companion in the early days!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mikemoss said:


> plus a flouride-rich mouth wash.
> Hope yours clears up much sooner, and yes, oil of cloves was my constant companion in the early days!


Thanks Mike...I'd not thought of fluoride mouthwash but it makes sense so will give that a whirl too. Ozone treatment is a new one on me too but you're all right, I do need to go back to the dentist and insist he does something.

It's hard to explain to someone who doesn't suffer just how horrible it is.

Thanks all for your sympathy. Buy shares in Boots tomorrow - early.

G


----------



## rubyvan (Feb 19, 2009)

I've suffrered from sensitive teeth for years. all the hard rubbing with the toothbrush worn down the enamel. My remedy is brush lighly with sensodine dont rinse with cold water but use mouthwash (the cheapest from the supermarket) then rub sensodine into gums with finger. When teeth particularly sensitive it may take several days to ease but it works for me :lol: :lol:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I found that Sainsbury's sensitive toothpaste was cheaper and seemingly more effective than Sensodyne.


----------



## jacder (May 1, 2005)

My dentist has prescribed Duraphat 5000, made by Colgate. It has a much higher flouride content than Sensodyne etc. It works a treat especially when used regularly. Not sure if you can get it over the counter, but you can get Duraphat 2800 which is still higher in flouride.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

jacder said:


> My dentist has prescribed Duraphat 5000, made by Colgate. It has a much higher flouride content than Sensodyne etc. .


Many thanks for that link. I've just looked it up and will get onto that. It reckons it promotes re-mineralisation which is just what is needed.

Does it have any long term side effects ? Are you only supposed to use it as a short term measure ?

I've been rubbing Sensodyne and Tesco's sensitive toothpaste on the tooth but neither are fluoride toothpastes so perhaps this is a good thing to do.

It would be great to have it "sealed" up again before we go away as all the pleasure is lost from eating.

G


----------



## jacder (May 1, 2005)

I haven't been advised of any side effects by the dentist, and I've been using it for about a year so far.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Superk said:


> Chris - if it was a problem with your MH giving you that much anxiety you'd be back at the dealers getting it fixed - back to the Dentist - work not fit for purpose - Oil of Cloves in the meantime?
> 
> 
> Keith


Sorry Keith (and of course Grizzly) but this is NOT advisable! I work as a nurse advisor for NHS Direct and one of the pieces of advice we give out is not to use oil of cloves in the mouth as it burns and causes damage to the gingiva (soft tissue around the teeth). I haven't yet read the whole thread, but do not want you to do more damage to your already sore mouth.


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm having the same problem, the dentist has removed an old filling and replaced it with one that tastes like Oil of cloves. Back on the 18th for another check up.
He did ask if i'd been using whitening tooth paste as he said that could be the cause of the problem.


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

My wife had a similar problem relieved by Tooth Mousse.

Lots of links if you Google.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I hope this does not appear to be hijacking the thread, but I came across the following article that may be of interest as to why and how fluoride is of benefit - the main benefit was always thought to be for children but it still has a positive effect even for those of us of less tender years!

*How does fluoride protect our teeth? *

The relationship between fluoride and tooth decay is complex and probably not yet fully understood. However, it is known that fluoride interferes with the process of tooth decay in at least four ways:

If children ingest sufficient fluoride during the period of enamel development (up to 7 years of age) the fluoride alters the structure of the developing enamel making it more resistant to acid attack. This was originally thought to be the most important mechanism of fluoride; however, with advances in knowledge this is now understood to be the least important mechanism.

When teeth are subjected to alternating demineralisation and remineralisation as described above, the presence of low levels of fluoride in the plaque and saliva both encourages remineralisation and ensures that the enamel crystals that are laid down are of improved quality. In other words, low levels of fluoride in the mouth gradually improve the strength of the tooth enamel and its ability to resist acid attack. This important mechanism was first described in 1966 and means that early patches of decay can be arrested and damaged enamel will 'heal'. This explains the dramatic improvement in dental health since the introduction of fluoride into toothpaste formulations in the mid-1970s.

The third way in which fluoride works is by reducing the ability of the plaque bacteria to produce acid. This is a major factor in the prevention of tooth decay. It results from the ability of the plaque bacteria to concentrate the low levels of fluoride at the tooth surface up to a level which inhibits the function of some enzymes which are essential to the bacteria's ability to produce acid.

A fourth, and probably minor effect of fluoride is that, if sufficient fluoride is ingested during childhood when the teeth are developing, it affects the depth of the fissures (grooves) on the biting surfaces of the teeth. In children who grow up in areas where the drinking water is fluoridated these grooves in the teeth tend to be shallower, thus reducing the ability of plaque to remain undisturbed.

_This document is based on a paper produced for the British Fluoridation Society by Dr RS Levine entitled How Fluoride Works: A guide to the action of fluoride in the prevention of dental decay for the non-specialist._


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Grizz

When I were a lad, round our way Camomile flowers were the answer.

Get a packet of dried Camomile flowers from Boots (or wherever) and infuse half a dozen in a little very hot water.

When they are just about cool enough to bear, lay the flowers on and around the sensitive tooth and keep them there for 5 minutes or so.

Afterwards, swish the remaining liquor round the tooth and again hold it there for as long as possible.

They taste pretty vile - which is probably why they seemed to work so well! 8O :lol: :lol: :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I thought Camomile had gone extinct about 150 years ago? :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Penquin said:


> I thought Camomile had gone extinct about 150 years ago? :lol:


As you observe, I have a long memory Penquin, so watch your step! :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not long after he retired my father got involved with the anti-fluoridation society and became quite passionate about preventing what was seen as " mass-medication" by adding fluoride to unfluoridated water. His argument -not always their argument I suspect - was that anyone wishing to use fluoride could buy tablets or use toothpaste but there were various sound medical reasons why it should not be given to all without their knowledge or consent.

I suppose since then I've always been a little leary of it in toothpastes etc but this article makes sense. Thanks for the link.

Dave...I've got a box of camomile tea bags, wonder if the same effect can be had by soaking one of them and chomping on it ? They're awful as tea but I can't bring myself to throw them away so they are pretty ancient. I'd not heard of this one at all.

G


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If it works don't knock it! 

Sensitive teeth do cause problems - if every time you drink a cup of tea or a cold drink it causes pain that will make those actions not popular. 

In tests we do with our year 8 students (12 year olds) we have demonstrated repeatedly that supermarket own toothpastes do exactly the same job as designer labels ones.

Interestingly, the students found the price of a tube of toothpaste varied from about 50p per 100ml to in excess of £20.00 for the same volume! All functioned efficiently as abrasives to scrape off gunge - for which they need lots of small particles just like sand from sandpaper. Try examining diluted toothpaste under a microscope - fascinating!

(I know I need to get out more before Zebedee says!)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Dave...I've got a box of camomile tea bags, wonder if the same effect can be had by soaking one of them and chomping on it ? They're awful as tea but I can't bring myself to throw them away so they are pretty ancient. I'd not heard of this one at all.
> G


There's a quick and easy way to find out Grizz. :wink:

Let us know - just for interest.  

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Will do...but now have some super-de-luxe liquid to paint on courtesy of the hygienist. My dentist is off on holiday before the Easter rush starts ( patients not tourists) and this is recommended so will give it a whirl. 

Thank you all, I hope it is sorted before I have to start refusing ice cream in Italy !

G

( penquin - I remember doing that SC1 investigation. That's why I've always bought Tesco's own brand. )

G


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: *A Grizzly with a sore tooth *:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: *A Grizzly with a sore tooth *:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Ouch! 
  

G


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Grizz

I hope this gets to you before the Easter break and I hope it helps.

I worked for a really good - in fact excellent dentist for 15 years and learned quite a bit along the way because I became fascinated by the whole business. I was the Practice Manager and at that time knew absolutely nothing about gums, teeth and dentistry etc. Any advice is offered with the best intentions but like anything you should only take advice from a medical professional - so it's just my thoughts on the matter.

Sometimes a tooth will settle down - sometimes they do take weeks and months to do so. The area seems to get bruised in some cases. The dentist should be prepared to take an x-ray to make sure there is no infection - it shows up as grey area on the x-ray. It won't get better without anti-biotics if it is infected. It could develop into an abscess and that will be painful so you really should persist and go back to dentist if you can.

The worst case scenario (sorry but it's better to know) is that the tooth may have died (well the nerve to the tooth) this sometimes happens after a lot of work has been carried out on the tooth. It sort of goes into shock -mostly happens when a large filling has been placed or if there has been a bad infection in that area. The body looks at the filling as a foreign body and can sometimes reject it and the nerve dies. This is rare and most fillings are fine. If a tooth dies then the dentist can save it with Root Canal Treatment. Often expensive but gets rid of the pain immediately and is done in 2 stages.

I would hasten to add this is my terminology and my interpretation and is the way I understood things at the time of working for the dentist - how it was explained to me.

If there is infection the pain is awful and most people can't stand it. This is because it's so close to your brain it is hard to 'distance' yourself from the pain. We were taught to advise that 1 nurofen + 1 paracetamol every 4 hours may help. This way you have a painkiller + an anti-inflammatory to help reduce any swelling. You must be sure you can take these tablets without any side effects of course - especially if you are on any other medication. Check with your GP if unsure.

The taste of cloves the other person tasted is what happens when dentists apply a soothing dressing and temporary filling to get the tooth to settle prior to placing a permanent filling. This is good practice and ensures they are not filling over problems.

It could of course be none of these things and maybe pain in the sinus area or neuralgia and really Grizz the only person who should be giving you advice is your dentist - or GP :wink: 

Take care and I do hope you will be better soon.
Maura x


----------

